# Rifle Bolt Issue



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Tikka T3 .270 that I was cleaning tonight and when I was cleaning the bolt the end got bumped and turned causing it to rotate and making the firing pin stick out. I have never had this happen to me and I am having troubles trying to figure out how to get it to rotate back so I can get the bolt back into the gun. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I'm suppose to be leaving tomorrow night for a deer hunting trip. Thanks.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not real familiar with the Tikka, but I think this video describes what you did and how to fix it.






huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just take the firing pin shroud and put it under your shoe lace and pull on the shear (kind of looks like a silver hook). This will move the firing pin to the rear, and up the slide in the housing allowing you to turn the entire firing pin assembly inside the bolt body. You can also put a quarter in a vice and pull it back and rotate it while you're doing it to get it back in the recess. If you'd keep on unscrewing it, you can take the whole firing pin assembly out and clean it. Keep your fingers out of the way, you can loose some skin. They also have a firing pin assembly tool out on the market, works very well.

xdeano


----------



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you both your your replies and information. So much easier when you know exactly what you have to do. Never having done it before I didn't want to put to much pressure on something I wasn't suppose to. Everything seems to be back how it is suppose to be. Thanks!!


----------

